# Private messages stuck in 'outbox'



## dannyr7 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi

I'm trying to reply to someones PM, but when i hit send my reply is then showing up in my outbox, not the sent message folder.

Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi

No, it stays there until they open / read it then it goes to your sent items


----------

